# Fiddler Crab



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

My fiddler crab has found a way to get on my filter, climb up it and on top of it... I'm sorta worried that he might venture out and fall off the tank completely, leaving him no water and no way of getting back in. Am I just worrying too much and if not what should I do??


----------



## drosera (Feb 2, 2005)

No, you are not worrying too much. If it continues, he'll definitely find a way off, and probably die. Used to happen to me when I was young. Obviously, you'll have to cover the openings to stop him. Try to use something with a little bit of weight, otherwise he may just be able to push his way out again. I also siliconed a piece of plastic onto the front end of my external filter so they couldn't walk out that way. It was just wide enough to meet with the tank cover. 

Lowering the water level could also help, though it usually doesn't stop them altogether.

I am assuming you are using an external power filter like I did. Whatever the case, make sure you cover or plug up every hole on the tank.

SIDETRACK - Picture 2 teenage girls screaming and cowering on top of a bed, pointing towards the floor, whilst a tiny crab walks toward them claw menacingly in the air. Ya, took a few moments there for my sister to figure out that it might not be a spider, and just might be one of my various creatures. They all survived the encounter. 

Sorry. But that memory kills me every time.

Good luck!

Chris


----------



## Sly Guy (Feb 15, 2005)

I have two gold claw and the male frequntly finds different ways to make it towards the top. I have just used masking tape to cover the holes for my airhoses and cord to my heater. I havnt had any trouble of them getting up to the filter the water usually pushes him back before he gets close


----------

